# Found a older pic of my van



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

No way does it look 13 years old!!

My brother has a 2015 one and its still the same shape.


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

It's been looked after it had the facelift font end put on which really improved it


----------



## vo04lan (Sep 5, 2011)

Love gtechniq c1 a quick clean when I am busy and it comes up so well


----------

